# Kalim hits 4K



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Kalim*:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice work Kalim.ray:ray:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What? Didn't Kalim just pass 3000? 
Congratulations. Keep up the great work ray:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Congratulations Kalim, on reaching 4000 posts*

Well Done, Keep up the great work.

:4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Congratulations Kalim!!

WELL DONE!*

Kind Regards,


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, Kalim! :beerchug: Great work! ray:

@eneles: Yeah, that was yesterday or the day before; but look who's talking, anyhow...


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well Done Alex .. I knew it was imminent 
but seems you are working quicker than I thought ..


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Awesome work Kalim...congrats :smile:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Keep up the good work


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats! That's a huge amount of useful and informative posts indeed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone. ray:

Numbers mean nothing to me, but effort and content does.

I believe our board is being infested as of recently, but otherwise all is looking good. I take pride in seeing other members, especially youngsters, learn for the better of them, without cross-cultural barriers or language differences [and] any other form of prejudice or hatred, which include at the very base to write a post in _lay terms_ and understood by all, rather than some. The reason why communication exists. :smile:



eneles said:


> What? Didn't Kalim just pass 3000?





Zazula said:


> @eneles: Yeah, that was yesterday or the day before; but look who's talking, anyhow...


That was around 35 days back. :wink:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats Alex ! ray:

Everyone listen to those words of wisdom !

It really is a pleasure working with you :sayyes: and I eagerly wait for the next thread we'll have the opportunity to share our views on (remember the pencil style windows media player, I got you on that one :tongue: :laugh.

Keep up the great work !


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi & Congratulations, Kalim


. . . I always enjoy reading your posts - lots of insight & forethought.

and you must be a fast typist too!
. . . Gary


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS Kalim


A Wonderful Effort.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Great job Kalim!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

That is great accomplishment. Great job.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Aha .. I see you found out ..


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks all. It's the effort and intent that counts. :grin:


----------

